# Mă-ta Mă-sa Tac-tu Ta-su Taică-su



## ancuta

OldAvatar, am o intrebare pt. tine.
Ştiu că aceste cuvinte pe care le auzim frecvent in limba vorbită sînt incorecte și provin din expresiile *maica ta* ---> *maică-ta*---> *mă-ta*, iar *maica sa*---> *maică-sa*---> *mă-sa*. La fel și cu *taică-tău*---> *tac-tu* și *taică-său* ---> *ta-su*.
Pentru cazul în care cineva vrea să le folosească în scris, chiar daca sînt gresite, “este corect” cu sau fără cratimă?
Mersi


----------



## Trisia

Până răspunde OA, am făcut ceva documentare  (adică m-am uitat prin "Moromeţii" şi mi-am răscolit amintirile).

Cred că scrierea "corectă" e cu cratimă. Ciudat, excepţie se face în cazul formei de genitiv-dativ, la înjurături.

De exemplu, te aştepţi să vezi scris: _Spune-i mă-tii să treacă pe la noi când vine acasă. _Sau_: i-a zis mă-sii că se mărită cu a lu Nicuţă._
Dar: "ce vrei ... măsii (sau mătii)". Nu ştiu de ce, dar nu-mi amintesc să fi văzut cratimă în cazul înjurăturilor. Poate ca să accentueze vulgaritatea frazei?

Sunt şi eu curioasă ce are OldA de zis, poate sunt şi diferenţe regionale?


----------



## OldAvatar

Dicţionarul ortografic, de exemplu, spune că se scriu cu cratimă:
_soră-sa_ (sor-sa)
_frate-său_ (fra-su)
taică-său (ta-su)
etc.

La fel şi pentru _mamă/maică_, cu menţiunea că prescurtările pot proveni atât de la _mamă_ (_mamă-sa/mă-sa, mă-ta, mă-tii_) cât şi de la _maică _(maică-sa, maică-ta, maică-tii etc.). Există însă şi o diferenţă de politeţe, _mă-tii_ părând mult mai vulgar decât _maică-tii_.
Oricum, aceste forme sunt din ce în ce mai puţin folosite, fiind preferate formele _mamei tale_, _mamei sale_ etc., care, spre deosebire de prescurtări, sunt lipsite de orice nuanţă de vulgaritate.

Edit: Nu aş spune că formele prezentate sunt incorecte, ci doar că ele au diverse grade ofensatoare sau, cel puţin, sunt lipsite de respect.


----------



## ancuta

Ştiam că prescurtările provin de la *mamă*, *maică* și chiar *mumă* (regionalismul *mumă-sa*). Ştiam că sînt mult mai vulgare, dar credeam că Academia le consideră incorecte precum o multitudine de alte cuvinte care circulă frecvent în uzul curent. Ex: *mi-ar place* in loc de *mi-ar placea*, *vizavi* in loc de *vis-a-vis *etc. Poate între timp Academia s-a mai înmuiat și a hotărît să urmeze exemplul limbii engleze care acceptă după un anumit număr de ani in dicţionar ca formă corectă cuvinte/expresii iniţial greșite, ce crezi ?
Cît despre faptul că sînt din ce in ce mai puţin folosite, nu sînt de acord cu tine mai ales cînd e vorba de generaţiile tinere de bucureșteni. Lol
Mersi pt. ajutor.


----------



## OldAvatar

> Cît despre faptul că sînt din ce in ce mai puţin folosite, nu sînt de acord cu tine mai ales cînd e vorba de generaţiile tinere de bucureșteni. Lol


----------



## nadanada76

Nu mă pot abține să nu intru în discuție deși poate nu mai interesează pe nimeni subiectul, că deja are câțiva ani buni. 
Aș vrea sa fac următoarea observație apropo de ce e corect și ce nu e corect. În țările normale cu o academie care își face treaba, limba adoptă tendințele din limba vorbită. Dacă foarte multă lume are tendința de a spune ceva într-un fel și nu mă refer la ceva flagrant, incorect, de genul unui dezacord, academia se adaptează și consemnează fenomenul. 
Pe când la noi nici nu este luat în seamă conceptul de limbă vorbită. De aceea la TV vezi tipicul polițist care vorbește despre neadaptarea vitezei la condițiile de trafic, sintagmă așa de ridicolă. 
Limba scrisă își are scopul ei precis, la fel și cea vorbită. Haideți să vorbim cum se vorbește și să scriem cum se scrie, evitând pe cât posibil să amestecăm lucrurile. Nu vi se pare ridicol acel om care, când se trezește cu o cameră de filmat în față, își scoate de la naftalină gerunziul sau infinitivul?
Ex: Înainte de a pleca de acasă....
     M-am dus la piață, nemaiavând morcovi.

Ne chinuim să dăm bine, fără să ne pese că putem fi ridicoli.

Revenind la subiect, nu înțeleg de ce ar fi incorect „maică-sa” și „mama sa”, nu. Nu încalcă nicio regulă, așa că hai s-o privim și pe „maică-sa” cu indulgență, că nu a omorât pe nimeni, biata femeie.


----------



## irinet

Nu sunt incorecte, dar nu fac parte din limbajul academic.


----------



## naicul

Trisia said:


> Cred că scrierea "corectă" e cu cratimă. Ciudat, excepţie se face în cazul formei de genitiv-dativ, la înjurături.


E din cauza ca cei care scriu asa ceva nu stiu sa scrie. Corect e intotdeauna cu cratima.


----------



## vincix

Trebuie sa coroborez ce a zis nadanada. Sa vorbesti in termeni de corect/incorect cand te referi la cuvinte atat de uzuale ca 'ma-ta', 'maica-ta' s.a.m.d. este complet gresit. Este vorba de registrul colocvial sau, eventual, argotic. Dar argoul nu este gresit. Nu face parte din limba literara, de acord. E altceva. Pe de alta parte, nu cred ca academia spune despre cuvintele astea ca sunt incorecte si din punctul asta de vedere nu cred ca e de invinuit. Era vorba de limba literara vs oralitate, colocvialitate s.a.m.d. Sa nu ne autoimpunem, totusi, "rigiditati" inutile.


----------



## irinet

În cazul GD apare un articol , și cum substantivele sunt cele care, de regulă, primesc acest articol, atunci, probabil, pronumele se asimilează substantivului. Dpdv morfologic e și mai simplu de analizat, altfel cum s-ar justifica analiza lui '-sii'?


----------



## irinet

Nu știu de ce 'vizavi' n-ar fi corect pentru că noi scriem, de regulă cum pronunțăm, iar forma împrumutată nu ne mai avantajează, după părerea mea, dacă o păstrăm ca atare. Eu scriu vizavi și nu ca în franceză. Cred că depinde de registrul în care scriem și de cui ne adresăm pentru că e foarte important ca mesajul transmis să fie înțeles de interlocutori. Să nu uităm niciodată care, de fapt, e scopul comunicării.
În ceea ce privește verbul 'a plăcea', Academia poate că ar trebui să ia o decizie cu privire la conjugările 2 și 3 pentru că sunt deseori confundate între ele. Ceea ce ne încurcă deseori și ne pune chiar probleme, după părerea mea, ar trebui simplificat. Faptul că limba română e foarte dificil de învățat după norme, nu este un lucru de laudă. Dar eu sunt convinsă că generațiile tinere și timpul, nu Academia de azi, vor rezolva multe din problemele actuale ale limbii noastre scrise actuale.


----------



## farscape

_Domnilor şi fraţilor_ - socoteala e simplă (acuş vine Trisia mod să mă  tragă de urechi, care mi-a zis ea să nu mai fac aşa...) şi se rezumă la  regulile acestui forum (vezi al doilea sticky):

1. Aici scriem cu diacritice (link)
2. Aici nu facem cercetare (research) lingvistică
3.  Normele acceptate (ale Academiei) sunt cele care guvernează. De ce?  Pentru că foarte multă lume care vine aici nu vorbeşte româneşte şi cel  mai simplu - şi de multe ori singurul răspuns civilizat - este ce scrie  la dicţionar.
4. Dialogul e OK, polemica nu e OK  <<< NOTA MODERATOR: Dacă asta înseamnă că putem discuta în contradictoriu, dar nu încingem spiritele degeaba, așa e>>>
5. "_Sunt_ sau _sînt_"? (şi celelalte... ) vezi dexonline.ro, blogul Diacriticei şi Softpedia (dacă vă-ncumetaţi)
6. O singură întrebare (sau subiect) pe discuţie
7. Forma _vizavi_ e în dicţionar (OK, asta nu mai e în sticky)
8. Aici avem _fun_ 
8. Restu' ce-am uitat, în afară de bunele maniere 

De data asta chiar c-am pus-o de mămăligă! 

Numai bine,
.


----------



## irinet

Da, până și Crem a răspuns la întrebarea aceasta în cântecul său. E adevărat că, dacă a aflat toată România, că mama are cratimă când suntem mai pe fugă în ograda bunicii sau foarte enervați pe cineva, în cazul în care nu știau mulți care folosesc expresia, e bine că s-a explicat și rațiunea cratimei fiindca din videoclip nu s-a aflat nimic. Dacă tot a fost cratima aceasta haioasă regină într-un clip și pe buzele tuturor când s-a lansat cântecul, de ce n-ar fi și pe aici, mai ales că în limba noastră se face uz de ea, fie vulgară sau nu, ca în ex.:
1. 'Du-te-n mă-ta'! - ce cuvânt e întreg aici și câte cuvinte se aud, de fapt?  Binențeles că exemplul e interesant doar ca intenție ortografică fiindcă, altfel, cine ar scrie-o într-un bilețel?!
2. 'Na, c-am spus-o!'
3. 'Turna-ți-aș apă-n cap!'
4. 'Zi-i ce-ai de zis că nu te-așteaptă-n gară nimeni!'
Cam așa arată transcrierea grafică a mesajelor noastre dintr-un dialog, de oricare ar fi el. Asta este cratima din 'mă-sa', 'taică-său' sau 'soră-mea'. Oricât de mică și nevinovată ar părea această liniuță, ea este omniprezentă în viața noastră atât timp cât va înlocui, în scriere evident, sunetele absente din vorbire. Ce-am înțeles eu din acest 'fir' al discuției noastre, e că fondul acestuia este insăși cratima și cam tot ce se întâmplă în jurul ei, mai ales că este prezentă și în titlu. Iar cum un fir de discuție generează mereu un altul, neabătându-ne neapărat de la subiect, iată-ne aici. Din câte am observat, când un subiect pare a se fi epuizat, se închide și firul sau, altfel spus, subiectul.


----------

